# The US Spies on its Allies Too?  Say it Ain't So!



## Marauder06 (Nov 12, 2013)

http://hitthewoodline.com/politics/2013/11/12/much-ado-about-intel



> Well, that’s awkward. It seems that included in the trove of highly-classified government documents that former NSA turncoat Edward Snowden released to the world were details related to US collection efforts directed against European allies and South American partners, including France, Germany, and Brazil.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm pretty sure we "try" to spy on you as well.  I offered to come and spy on a few of your female celebrities, maybe do some DA if the situation arose but SIS wasn't down to fund that, bastards...


----------



## goon175 (Nov 12, 2013)

It really is absolutely ridiculous that anyone would think we aren't spying on other countries, and I'm sure there is a file cabinet full of "how to invade" plans for every country on earth as well. I understand why the leaders of these countries have to feint outrage, but hopefully anyone with a brain can see that it is just semantics.


----------



## digrar (Nov 13, 2013)

We've got an NSA base within our borders, so I assume they're spying on us too.


----------



## pardus (Nov 13, 2013)

digrar said:


> We've got an NSA base within our borders, so I assume they're spying on us too.



There's definitely a US Spy base in NZ. Public knowledge.


----------



## digrar (Nov 13, 2013)

On the highway leading to Pine Gap the hippies have written on the road, "secret US spy base" in big white letters, just in case the big white domes doesn't give the game away.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 13, 2013)

digrar said:


> On the highway leading to Pine Gap the hippies have written on the road, "secret US spy base" in big white letters, just in case the big white domes doesn't give the game away.



haha guess it's not very secret then huh… haha


----------

